# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  انتقال اطلاعاتSQL چند سرور روی یک سرور

## shayan_delphi

سلام
در یک محلی 4 سرور مجزا وجود دارد که هر کدام اطلاعات SQL قسمتی را نگهداری می کنند.
آیا می توان این اطلاعات را بصورت خودکار بر روی یک سرور منتقل کرد؟
یعنی در اصل ما سرور پنجمی حاوی کل اطلاعات دیگر سرورها (همزمان) داشته باشیم؟

----------


## mohebbi_en

salam
bale bayad rooye server 5 sql server nasb konid sepas 4 server digar ra roye an register konid
baraye in kar ham bayad rooye sql server group rast click konid angah register new server ra entekhab konid 

agar tozihat bishtar khasti begoo ta barat tozih bedam alan vaght nadaram.
--------------------
in kar ara bayad dar sql server enterprise manager anjam dedi

----------


## shayan_delphi

اگر زحمتی نیست ممنون میشم بیشتر توضیح بدید.

----------


## mohebbi_en

بازم سلام
وقتی sql را روی سرور 5 نصب کردی برنامه 
start/all programs/microsoft sql server/enterprise manager
را اجرا کن آنوقت در قسمت سمت چپ روی علامتهای + کلیک کن تا sql server group را ببینی آنگاه روی آن راست کلیک کن و فرمان new sql server registration... را انتخاب کن آنگاه در صفحه باز شده next را کلیک کن در صفحه دوم از لیست avalebl server یکی از سرور ها را انتخاب من و روی دگمه add کلیک کن سپس دوباره next را بزن در این صفحه گزینه دوم (پایینی ) را انتخاب کن و در صفحه سوم user name را sa بزار و password را خودت تعین کن و ادامه بده تا صفحه آخر و finish را بزن حالا باید در سمت چ&#247; صفحه enterprise manager زیر گزینه Local نام سرور جدید اضافه شده باشد و در پرانتز جلوی آن کلمه windows nt نوشته شده باشد در مورد بقیه سرور ها هم تکرار کن .
اما اگر باز هم نفهمیدی بگو تا توضیحات را با عکس بسازم و upload  کنم.
با آرزوی موفقیت 

محبی

----------


## shayan_delphi

آقا با عرض معذرت 
من به این موارد که شما فرمودید واقفم.خواسته من چیز دیگری بود که شاید بد عنوان کردم.
من می خواهم روی سرور پنجم دیتابیسی داشته باشم مشابه دیتابیس سرورهای دیگر که بطور خودکار اطلاعات وارد این دیتابیس شود.
من اطلاعات 4 دیتابیس را روی دیتابیس سرور پنجم نیاز دارم.
ممنون از لطف شما

----------


## shayan_delphi

از دوستان کسی نمی تونه کمک کنه جواب این سوال را بده؟!!!!

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
اگه جستجو می کردید میدید که این نوع سئوالها رو بیش از 10 ها بار مطرح کردن و جواب هم دادن.
شما به  Replication احتیاج دارید (Merge).

----------


## mohebbi_en

سلام
جواب شما همانطور که دوستان گفته اند  Replication است

----------


## h_baqery

فایل پیوست روش انجام Replication رو در 2000 و 2005 توضیح داده است . 
این فایل یک پروژه دانشجویی ساده و کوچک بوده است .
در بخش اول که ترجمه بخشی از BOL است شاید نقصهایی در ترجمه یا جمله بندی باشد ولی بخش دوم آن عملی و کاربردی است . البته لازم به ذکر است که شاید برای راه اندازی عملی اطلاعات بیشتر لازم باشد که با توجه به شرایط مختلف راه اندازی متفاوت است ولی با مطالعه این متن می توانید در هنگام راه اندازی مشکلات خود را تشخیص داده و در این سایت مطرح کنید تا اساتید پاسخ شما را بدهند .
متن اصلی رو گزاشتم تا اگر کسی خواست در جهت کامل تر شدن تغییر دهد و دوباره در این سایت قرار دهد .
هر نوع سوء استفاده هم با یا بدون ذکر نام نویسنده آزاد است . البته نام سایت را نمی دانم باید ذکر بکنید یا نه .
البته یک فایل PowerPoint هم همراهش است که از عکسهای داخل BOL استفاده شده و برای Present شاید به درد بخورد .

----------

